# Loads of Tivo S3’s (No Lifetime), Remotes, & Parts



## TXNet88 (Jan 8, 2018)

TiVo Series 3 DVR HD THX (DEACTIVATED) | eBay

Have a load of TiVo series 3 I'm trying to get rid of. Some work good, just don't have lifetime subscriptions. Some just power up with a welcome powering up screen (guessing a dead had, so selling for parts).

I can also dissect any deactivated units I have for parts you may need (power supply, fan, etc). I also have remotes (like the peanut remote) as well.

If anyone is interested, just send a message. Prices are negotiable.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

How does this work, will they just transfer the lifetime service Tivo to my account or will it cost to transfer?


----------



## TXNet88 (Jan 8, 2018)

Honestly, I’m not sure. I believe once it’s deactivated you can’t use it, but I may be wrong. Maybe someone can chime in?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

TXNet88 said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure. I believe once it's deactivated you can't use it, but I may be wrong. Maybe someone can chime in?


You say a load of S3s? First of all you are correct about deactivated S3s (and S2s), if no lifetime or current subscription they cannot be activated again. If some DO have lifetime but are not functioning, bad HD or PS or whatever maybe you could "fix" them with parts from the deactivated units? They would then have some value, usuable or hold on to them in case of another promo. S3 power supplies if in good shape do have some value. HD a little, can be used in similar S3 if you clear and delete everything.


----------



## TXNet88 (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes, I had over 10+ units (now down to 4). I also had 8 remotes, (3 now) the peanut remote, and the normal remote that comes with s3, so I guess if anyone is looking for used parts or deactivated units to scrape for parts (who knows, maybe the hard drive is still good on the ones without lifetime), I'm open to negotiation.


----------



## JamieTF (Oct 26, 2018)

TXNet88 said:


> Yes, I had over 10+ units (now down to 4). I also had 8 remotes, (3 now) the peanut remote, and the normal remote that comes with s3, so I guess if anyone is looking for used parts or deactivated units to scrape for parts (who knows, maybe the hard drive is still good on the ones without lifetime), I'm open to negotiation.


Do you happen to have a peanut remote that works with the Roamio OTA?


----------



## TXNet88 (Jan 8, 2018)

Not sure if it works with the roamio but I have the peanut Remote in the middle of this pic:


----------



## JamieTF (Oct 26, 2018)

TXNet88 said:


> Not sure if it works with the roamio but I have the peanut Remote in the middle of this pic:
> 
> View attachment 37480


The one on the right looks exactly like the one I need to replace. I have no idea how to know if it will work with the Roamio. How much do you want for it?


----------



## TXNet88 (Jan 8, 2018)

I have the one in the middle. I was asking $14 for that one if you're around in US.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Do you have a good 652 power supply?


----------



## hsmith (Jan 23, 2003)

I have three TiVo peanut remotes and a SpeedStream ethernet adapter for sale. Two of the remotes are Gen 2 34-button remotes and the other is a Gen 1 32-button remote. The SpeedStream ethernet adapter is Model SS1001. I believe that all are in good working order (though it's been several years since I last used them, and they've been in storage ever since). Price $25 + shipping o/b/o.

,, , ,


----------

